# DIY Dog Barrier for Jetta MK4



## alanchase (Oct 5, 2008)

Needed a dog barrier to keep my dog in the back seat and tried a couple of universal mesh barriers that just didn't provide the proper coverage so rather than spend a lot of money on a steel tubular style barrier I decided to build it myself from PVC pipe. Take a look at the pictures to see the results - so far it's working just fine. Materials are half-inch Schedule 40 PVC pipe and fittings, PVC cement and a couple of carabiner clips from Lowes. If you plan to build one yourself and you don't already have one, invest in a PVC pipe cutter ($10 at Lowes) and save yourself a lot of time making all the necessary cuts. Plan to spray paint it flat black once the warmer weather is here. Please post any questions and I will try to respond.


----------



## shwak23 (Feb 28, 2009)

There has to be a cleaner way of doing this. I like your effort but I think your design needs help.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## alanchase (Oct 5, 2008)

shwak23 said:


> There has to be a cleaner way of doing this. I like your effort but I think your design needs help.


Well...it started out simpler but I have a persistent dog that tried relentlessly to intrude on the front seat occupants...this design frustrated all his efforts and then he's happy to stay in the back.


----------

